# Carroll Custom



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

Finally got my new team frame built up. This is a custom paint job for our team by one of our sponsors, Carroll. Frame is rock solid. Specs for bike are below.


Carroll custom Fiets Maan race frame
Carroll AL 30 wheels
TRP 950sl brakes
SRAM red LTE compact crankset bb30
Speedplay zero pedals
SRAM Force FD
SRAM Force RD
SRAM Force shifters
Selle SLR saddle
Ritchey WCS one-bolt seatpost sb20
Ritchey WCS Logic II bar
Ritchey WCS c260 stem


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, very nice looking bike!


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice looking bike. Just wondering why the trp brakes and not Sram? How do they perform?


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

Went with the TRPs mostly for aesthetic reasons. Frame is white at brake mount areas, so that was one consideration. Also, I thought the black logos on the white calipers would match the black Ritchey logos on the wet white pretty well. Looks like a good match to me now that it's built. Weight is the same for the Red and these 950s.


----------

